# Testing the waters :) First build of the new Simplicity In Sound - 06 Accord



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Greetings everyone  

So it seems like its been forever since I last posted an install log...well technically almost 3 months, which sorta IS like an eternity for me in some sense. 

But we have been working really hard the past few months, setting up the new facility and getting things figured out.

Originally, we were not planning on taking a car until we have the entire shop, including the all important fabrication room finished. but when the owner of this 2006 Accord approached me with a slew of gear he already purchased, i figured it would be a good project to test the waters with while we are building the rest of the fabrication room.

it turned out pretty neat, though not having any major tools setup made for a pretty inefficient process...haha tripping over stacks of 2x4s on the way to and from the table saw was not fun. 

so lets get started, first the goals for the car.

1. achieve a nice level of SQ on a reasonable budget

2. properly utilize products he already purchased (only thing i supplied was the DSP and the Subwoofer)

3. Do a simple and stealthy build in the trunk that maximizes storage space and maintains the backseat fold down pass through.

but at the same time, we also outline some goal for ourselves.

1. Figure out the most efficient way Joey and I can work together on a car

2. Utilize some new techniques that Joey brings to the table

3. learn new tips and tricks from each other, though admittedly, more me learning from him. 

so lets get started. right off the bat, knowing that this is an accord, we chose to run dual 4 gauge cables intead of a single zero, as there is very little clearance in the door sills for a 0 gauge sized wire. here is the wiring at the battery and the installation of the single 0 dual 4 fused block.










Now if you look closely, you will see the block is sitting on a frame, and this is the first custom built metal frame of any sort by Simplicity In Sound, in very quick time, Joey fabricated this mounting bracket that utilizes OEM bolts and is study enough to rock the entire car with 



















Moving to the inside, a customer supplied Alpine 9886 headunit was installed in a pocket replacement kit under the oem radio, we hooked up the steering wheel controls to it as well:










being a used unit, the alpine's harness was not in great shape, took a while to clean it all up and reorganize it into the new bundle:










Moving into the front stage....which consists of a set of Hybrid Audio's Legatia SE line that the customer had purchased. 

First headache of the day was to get speaker wires into the driver side door. anyone with this car knows its not an easy task, but after some careful drilling, i was able to get a pair of stinger 16 gauge into it, its not as thick as i would like, but it sure beats the stock 22 gauge and the run is only about a foot long:



















next, the outer door skin received a generous helping of Focal Blackhole Tile to help reduce resonance.










next, the rest of the door was treated with a full layer of Focal BAM XXXL composite damper, while the area around the speaker opening was treatd with STP gold damper. the stock hole was also enlarged to accomodate the much bigger HAT L6SE.










we then installed 3 1/4" rivet nuts to hold the adapter baffle in place:










next, Joey fabbed up a set of adapter baffles out of 3/4" mdf, to account for the odd shapes and contours of the oem mounting location, he ground down the mdf preceisely so it would fit flush with the metal door skin, these were then coated with 3 layers of truck bedliner:



















the baffle was then bolted to the door, and a strip of butyl rope goes around all the edges to seal the baffle to the door.










then, the HAT L6SE was wired up and installed:



















the passenger side received the same treatment:























































the inside of the plastic door card also received some STP damper around the speaker mounting point, after the plastic walls were shaved off:



















moving onto the mid and highs, which was a pair of L3SE and L1 ring radiator. I played with a few different mounting options and settled on this design, the main goal was to clear the rather tall insturment cluster shroud to minimize unwanted reflections. from past few experiences, i also lowered the aiming of the tweeter as to not get a stage that is at or above the rear view mirror, which to me seems way to high 

the pillars are wrapped in factory matching one piece vinyl, and the L3 is usually covered by a press fit grille:





































pop off the grilles for a quick look at the L3SE:



















and a quick shot of both pillar pods from the back seat:



















a few quick build pic of the pillars:

first the ring baffles were aimed and attached:



















then grille cloth was pulled, resin applied, and a duraglass/resin mixture was poured into the inside to reinfoce them:



















they were then fillered and sanded smooth:










and wrapped with a single piece of vinyl:



















and the grilles were made:










this is kind of a useless pic since the screen is washed out lol but the system uses a Mosconi 6to8 DSP so all tuning can be done from the front seat.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next come a series of pics that shows the wiring bundles as they travel from the front of the car to the back. on the driver side went the dual 4 gauge power cables and the left side speaker wires, while the right side speaker wires, RCAs and remote wires went down the passenger side:













































































































I then took off the rear deck cover, removed the factory 6x9s to gain better bass venting into the cabin, and sound proofed the rear deck with BAM XXXL:



















Moving to the major attraction, the trunk  

So the idea, as mentioned, was to have a set up that is stealthy and take away as little room as possible. With typical honda built vehicles of this general, it means a side enclosure with a trunk mounted amp rack.

So here is the finalized design we came up with...first the view with the grilles in place:










a 1 cubic foot enclosure is on the driver side, while a similar shapoed cutout is in the middle of the floor. a new fake floor panel matches the shape and thickness of the oem floor cover.

lift off both grilles and here is what you see. a Mcintosh MC406M 6 channel amplifier resides int he floor, while a Seas Lotus 12" subwoofer is in the subbox. both items are trimmed in red vinyl matching the exterior of the car and both hole a similar rectangular/trapezoid shape. 

our new logo is done in raised vinyl lettering behind the amplifier. 





































a close up of the amp and the SIS logo:










and the Seas lotus Sub:










and finally, two quick kicks from afar:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the mcintosh amp is only half the story, as you will see in the build pics coming up now.

first, Joey used a different technique to build the box, using mdf pieced together and bonded with fiberglass, it allows him to more tightly control the total volume of the enclosure. here is the back mold:










then we sorta skipped a bunch of pics in between lol...but basically, the front portion was also done using pieced mdf, and the gaps to the oem carpeting is filled in with duraglass. this allows him to achieve a much more controlled contour versus a simple frame and mold cloth approach.

here is the finalized enclosure before upholstery, i installed 8 T-nuts from the backside to allow the sub to be bolted down securely:










we then attached a piece of red vinyl to the front baffle face of the enclosure, trimmed it, and taped it up:










and here is the rest of the enclosure ready for carpeting:




























here is the two part grille that Joey made to snuggly fit over the opening of the enclosure:




























I then dyed the carpeted pieces a little bit darker to better match the OEM carpet:










Finally, the carpet was trimmed at the edge and we have our sub box ready to go:



















the subbox is then bolted to the car via two rivet nuts and bolts:










as with all my fake floors, the build start with a leveled support platform at the very bottom. this is the board which is attached to the car via three rivet nuts:



















due to the fact that the amps he chose were quite large, the only place i could tuck the Mosconi DSP is on this foundation board below the amps, so that was wired up first:










here is the trim panel before and after red vinyl was applied:




























here is the top fake floor before carpeting:



















if you are wondering what those grille are, well, they line up directly over the heatsink vents and fans of a msconi AS200.4, which is tucked out of view in the build. 










this piece was then carpeted, along with the press fit center grille:





































and then both pieces were dyed darker:



















finally, three wiring pics. the reason why both amps were shown is that they are of such contrastic design and size it would look very much out of place, so as much as i love Mosconi, i am goin to show off the bigger mac as it is more centrally installed and provides a bigger foot print in an other carpeted trunk floor. 

the mosconi amp sends 200 watts to each midbass, and 700 watts to the sub, while the Mac 6 channel is bridged into a 4 channel, sending over 150 watts to each midrange and 50 watts to each tweeter.




























so thats it, our first build in our brand new facility. I am quite impressed with how it went despite not having anything set up and Joey and I having never worked together before. I love the new techniques and expereinces he brings along and just make the entire build more efficient with a higher level of execution. 

the car sounds quite good after an initial tuning session. 

stage is quite high, half way up the windshield and higher on female vocals, well defined, depth and width is decent, tonally, the midbass is very impressive with nice smooth midrange and highs. the seas sub is very impressive, dry, blends superbly, yet is able to get down and boogie  

Next, we are taking a week off to finish building the fabrication room, and then all the real fun starts!!!


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

great job Bing... i wanna hear heheh i'm curious what my gen accord could sound like


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty sweet first install! kinda looks like what this other guy did in his garage at home 

What is the blue material on the pillars that you used to form the grill mounting area?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

dingaling said:


> great job Bing... i wanna hear heheh i'm curious what my gen accord could sound like


it's a pretty easy car to make sound good... I had a friend who has owned 3 genn 7 accords


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the only thing i wish the car had was a lower instrument cluster shroud and front seats that had more travel backwards


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

got damn, you are a ****ing animal!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Great job, both of you guys. Looks like it was a great first install for you and Joey.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ack, ive only had my 'new to me' used subaru 1996 legacy for 2 weeks, and ive been telling myself i dont need to mess with the audio, the $120 blaupunkt cd player and whatever speakers are in there sounds ok. 

but looking through this thread reminds me what is possible..... 

must resist....


resistance is futile....


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Bing & Joey, way to break in the new shop. A simple yet elegant stealth install.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> the mcintosh amp is only half the story, as you will see in the build pics coming up now.
> 
> first, Joey used a different technique to build the box, using mdf pieced together and bonded with fiberglass, it allows him to more tightly control the total volume of the enclosure. here is the back mold:
> 
> ...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job guys.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks like a really nice install Bing!!! 

Remember, IB is very stealthy and takes very little space as well. I like how you constructed the sub box, I have done many the exact same (with using multiple pieces of mdf). The only thing I not diggin' is how the sub box fits...it looks a little out of place, not blending in all that well with the area around it. I like some others you have done better. But as long as it sounds good, that is all that really matters (and the customer being happy). I love the new logo, BTW!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

it was a very eye opening experience for me...i think i learned a lot just on this one build. 

b


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I think the fun thing will be to look back at this thread in a few months and compare what the background pictures of the shop look like compared to what they will look like then. Hopefully it's a big change! 
Things here are slowly starting to come together. It has been a LOT of work. It is been a very fun experience so far. Tomorrow I will start building the metal stock rack and the frame for the outfeed table/router tables. I think it will be a pretty cool setup, we will have 2 table saws, 3 router stations, full remotely controlled dust collection, and lots of little storage areas.


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

This build is something special! It tells a story and I enjoyed every part of it! I am so excited for my build with Joey's metal fab work and everything he brings to the table with you Bing! Congrats to both of you and your venture with SIS! Loving this!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent job Joey and Bing! It breaks my heart to see the mosconi stuff tucked out of view but keeping it uncluttered with the 2 different styles of equipment was the better choice. As a result the trunk looks so clean and well thought out. Fantastic conceptualization and execution, as always.


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Bing first of all you do some awesome work!!! Thanks for sharing with us the tips and tricks of the trade. I have a few questions. I currently have L3se/ L1 se r2 combo in the upper door of my vehicle. I use a MS-8 and the center channel is a L6se/L1 r2 combo in a FG enclosure on top of the dash. Scott sat in my car at SBN and recommended I move the L3se/ L1 combo up to the A pillar covers like this install. My question is I noticed you aimed both the L3 and L1 at or just behind the rear view mirror. I was curious if you experimented with aiming the L1 more on axis? Such as more towards the headrest, and if so what made you decide to go the way you did?

I have noticed you using the blue heat formable plastic to create a mounting surface to hold a grill. Could you possibly tell me where is it available to purchase?

I am trying to better understand how you built the A Pillar pods. I have built a few FG enclosures. I build the skeleton then stretch t-shirt material over to get the shape I desire. Then coat with polyester resin and proceed to build up with additional layers of glass and resin. After attaining the desired strength I use Rage Gold to smooth out the surface and finalize shape. In your notes accompanying the pillar fabrication you only mention one layer of material and dura glass. This is the part I am confused about. Do you have any more detailed pics or can you refer me to another of your builds on another thread that shows more detail? 

Thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DATCAT said:


> Bing first of all you do some awesome work!!! Thanks for sharing with us the tips and tricks of the trade. I have a few questions. I currently have L3se/ L1 se r2 combo in the upper door of my vehicle. I use a MS-8 and the center channel is a L6se/L1 r2 combo in a FG enclosure on top of the dash. Scott sat in my car at SBN and recommended I move the L3se/ L1 combo up to the A pillar covers like this install. My question is I noticed you aimed both the L3 and L1 at or just behind the rear view mirror. I was curious if you experimented with aiming the L1 more on axis? Such as more towards the headrest, and if so what made you decide to go the way you did?
> 
> I have noticed you using the blue heat formable plastic to create a mounting surface to hold a grill. Could you possibly tell me where is it available to purchase?
> 
> ...


1. my goal on this car is to clear the mid as much as possible, from the top of the instrument cluster shroud, if done fully on axis, it would probably help a bit on tonality, but, it would also result in quite a big pod that would obscure a lot of vision. not my cup of tea and IMO a lot can be accomplished by tuning. to me there is also some give and take when it comes to imaging and staging, depth, etc when going full on axis verus a certain degree off. but the absolute most important thing is, you want to listen with your own ears, try different layouts in your own car and see what works best for you 

2. its low heat plastic, and i get it from AAMP, find your local stinger dealer and tey should be able to order you a sheet or sell you some strips if they have them.

3. any kind of fiberglass work i always try to reinforce from the inside, pull a nice pattern with the mold cloth, resin and leave that smooth for easy sanding. for a pillar pods, i mix up a batch of resin and duraglass, so its a gooey but flowy milkshake, and then i pour it into the inside of hte pod and it forms almost a solid wall within. to the point that i can literally stand on some of these pods and the plastic pillar would break long before the fiberglass portion  it also helps to permanently bond the whole thing to the plastic.

b


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> 1. my goal on this car is to clear the mid as much as possible, from the top of the instrument cluster shroud, if done fully on axis, it would probably help a bit on tonality, but, it would also result in quite a big pod that would obscure a lot of vision. not my cup of tea and IMO a lot can be accomplished by tuning. to me there is also some give and take when it comes to imaging and staging, depth, etc when going full on axis verus a certain degree off. but the absolute most important thing is, you want to listen with your own ears, try different layouts in your own car and see what works best for you
> 
> 2. its low heat plastic, and i get it from AAMP, find your local stinger dealer and tey should be able to order you a sheet or sell you some strips if they have them.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. You are once again proving how smart Microsoft is. I typed "World class audio fabrication & Heck of a nice guy" into their search engine it went "BING"


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DATCAT said:


> Thanks so much. You are once again proving how smart Microsoft is. I typed "World class audio fabrication & Heck of a nice guy" into their search engine it went "BING"


lol can i quote that on our facebook page? haha

but in reality, Joey is the "world class audio fabricator" and I am simple a nice guy, most of the time


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

This gives me hope for my glorified Accord. The tweeters still need a permanent home and I don't have the skills necessary to integrate them into the pillars. Do you guys work on cars that have already been worked on? I just want a setup that looks like it came from the factory that way and very stealth.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> This gives me hope for my glorified Accord. The tweeters still need a permanent home and I don't have the skills necessary to integrate them into the pillars. Do you guys work on cars that have already been worked on? I just want a setup that looks like it came from the factory that way and very stealth.


with the shop, we should be able to, just email me

[email protected]

b


----------



## a114m4 (Sep 27, 2012)

well worth the 3 month wait for a new build thread from u(both of u). definitely look forward to future threads and seeing bigger and better things


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing! Congrats to you and Joey on the great install!
Glad to see you back up and running. What a great way to get started.
Wish I coulda dropped by this morning, sorry, the schedule has been pretty hectic these days. I will make my way out there sometime soon. I might even bring some brisket for you guys. 
Anyhow, wishing you guys continued success!

p.s.- I like the use of those rivet nuts!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> Bing! Congrats to you and Joey on the great install!
> Glad to see you back up and running. What a great way to get started.
> Wish I coulda dropped by this morning, sorry, the schedule has been pretty hectic these days. I will make my way out there sometime soon. I might even bring some brisket for you guys.
> Anyhow, wishing you guys continued success!
> ...



i thought i was all high and mighty with your gifted gun until i saw the collection of ones Joey had 

i am gonna hold you to your brisket offer, lunch catered by Shin John.

no worries, we will meet up soon once we get our fab room figured out


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This is great install you guys work is compliments each other nicely ! Can't wait for more builds


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

in about two to two and a half weeks the logs are gonna come fast and furious, i am not sure where to find the time to write it all lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

JOey, you gonna have a dust collection system like Joey has in his home shop?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Great job Bing and Joey. Can't wait to see the fab room.

Here is where I get my heat formable plastic from. They sell to the public:

PVC Foam Board


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome work Bing! I'm not sure if you would normally do it, but lack of tools stopped you in this instance, but try to put a 45 degree bevel on the back of the L3se mounting baffle, it allows a better flow of air from the back of the speaker and can clean up the low end of their response no end.

I so wish i had a nice workshop to work on my gen 7, i could easily do a few all-nighters .


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent 

The little touches are what make your build's so incredible 

*You -n- Joey aced it !!!*


........:beerchug:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys  will do on the L3SE 

as for the dust collection, Joey C is our advisor and we are basically buying what he tells us hehe

it should be set up hopefully this week, woodworking in a dust free environment is a true joy


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well as long as Joey is helping and recommending, you will have more than enough dust collection going on...lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> JOey, you gonna have a dust collection system like Joey has in his home shop?


The shop is my new home! So, yes!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> Bing! Congrats to you and Joey on the great install!
> Glad to see you back up and running. What a great way to get started.
> Wish I coulda dropped by this morning, sorry, the schedule has been pretty hectic these days. I will make my way out there sometime soon. I might even bring some brisket for you guys.
> Anyhow, wishing you guys continued success!
> ...


Hey, don't tell Bing, but I will do some sidework for some Brisket!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

NICE Joey,

MrMarv is constantly working on his dust collection system, seems happy now !


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice work as allways....SIS logo looks cool too


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

In this picture here:










What material did you use for the raised embossed lettering?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Very cool. 

I dig the riv-nuts. Nobody where I work had ever even heard of 'em before :disappointed:


----------



## oakkar8 (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks Bing .. i like it very much and enjoying it now.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, don't tell Bing, but I will do some sidework for some Brisket!


With a side of beer? 




Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mklett33 said:


> In this picture here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its actually another piece of vinyl, that picture was taken before the top paper template was taken off the vinyl 

b


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

hey B, may be the wrong place to post this, but do you guys carry Hybrid Audio? If not would this customer of yours be so gracious in letting someone audition this setup?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hes from socal, as far as carrying hybrid, i am not sure how thats going to work for the new shop, but just PM me


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats to both of you on the new collaboration. Ive been a fan of both of you for years. 2 of my favorite installers for sure. 
Winslow they are Using the same Cyclone i use. They're gonna love it. 

I also have some other Major goodies to help them en route

Great build guys.
Take a bow.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If they have what you have...they can collect a sand storm in the desert.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Would one be able to purchase just the sub enclosure ? I am in Connecticut and would love to do something very similar.

steve


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

steve4134 said:


> Would one be able to purchase just the sub enclosure ? I am in Connecticut and would love to do something very similar.
> 
> steve


unfortunately we are not set up to do any kind of mass production enclosures, though we may think about doing one or two for some really popular cars...

sorry. :worried:


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

No worries thanks for your response. I know we have talked in the past. Can you recommend a good shop in Connecticut ?

Steve


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Not sure where else to ask this question but can you tell us about your milkshake ? Do you catalyze the Duraglass and the resin separately and then mix them ? What is the mix ration between the two ? I feel like if I tried this I would end up with a huge non-hardening mess !


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Honestly, I think it's pretty hard to mess it up. I've seen people who do them separately and mix them, I used both kinds of hardener (for the bondo and the resin), and I know people who only use one. Pretty much no matter how you do it, if you use enough of at least one catalyst, it will probably work.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

as jay said, its pretty simple, there is no set ratio, if iw ant it to be more gooey and less flowy, i mix in more duraglass, if i want it to flow more and run into the small nooks and crannys, i mix in more resin.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking great Bing! In other news I'm moving to San Francisco in June and as you may imagine living in the city == no more DIY for me.  

Which means if I get any crazy ideas, you'll hear about it and hopefully bring them to reality. 

See ya soon!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Looking great Bing! In other news I'm moving to San Francisco in June and as you may imagine living in the city == no more DIY for me.
> 
> Which means if I get any crazy ideas, you'll hear about it and hopefully bring them to reality.
> 
> See ya soon!



hehe, we are actually going to do an install soon that kinda reminded me of yours...

come check us out!

b


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Bing...

Any more news on an Open House date for the new shop?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we just finihsed the fab room and took on the first batch of cars...gonna take it over with Joey and i think we will prolly do mid to late april? 

b


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward to trying to the Metra kit for these cars. Have you checked it out yet?


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Bing- I am curious what the material is that you use for the SIS logo to create the relief. Also what is the thickness. Do you guys cut by hand or cnc? Thanks


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

I always enjoy a good JOey build log. With Bing and JOey combined the build pictures are going to be epic!


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> we just finihsed the fab room and took on the first batch of cars...gonna take it over with Joey and i think we will prolly do mid to late april?
> 
> b



Sweet...looking forward to it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we will try the metra full fascia kit sometime, but for this one, the price tag was a bit too much 

the raise lettering is another piece of basically the same vinyl, cut by hand 

b


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah, some of these kits for different cars retailing in the 300-500 range is a large pill to swallow...but hell, they were never available before, and some of them are actually pretty sweet from a data integration standpoint. paint color, so-so. although i've never tried the one i mentioned about this car


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Joey said it looks nice, but yeah the price is kinda yikes


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> we just finihsed the fab room and took on the first batch of cars...gonna take it over with Joey and i think we will prolly do mid to late april?
> 
> b


Oooh...pics of fab room?

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Bass said:


> yeah, some of these kits for different cars retailing in the 300-500 range is a large pill to swallow...but hell, they were never available before, and some of them are actually pretty sweet from a data integration standpoint. paint color, so-so. although i've never tried the one i mentioned about this car


The Metra Accord "upper" kit is decent, IIRC. We've done 1 or 2. Not recently tho...lately it's all the cheap "lower" kits.

Apparently, Metra is also coming out with a double din bezel for the 06-11 Chargers/300C/Magnums so you don't have to mod the dash, or replace it with the factory Nav bezel. 

It's nice to see them coming out with these kits, even in the $3-500 range, it's still cheaper than custom building a dash bezel and using an integration piece.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

come like our fb page, we got some pics on there 

b


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> The Metra Accord "upper" kit is decent, IIRC. We've done 1 or 2. Not recently tho...lately it's all the cheap "lower" kits.
> 
> Apparently, Metra is also coming out with a double din bezel for the 06-11 Chargers/300C/Magnums so you don't have to mod the dash, or replace it with the factory Nav bezel.
> 
> ...


Jay, I wasn't referring to the piece of junk upper kit that metra had for the past several years. I was referring to the new one that fits a 2din and has a sweet display for climate controls.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry to bring an old thread back to life, but 2 questions.
#1 when you guys dye carpet what do you use? I have the same color carpet as this honda.
#2 do you remember where you grounded the amps to in this car?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

shutmdown said:


> sorry to bring an old thread back to life, but 2 questions.
> #1 when you guys dye carpet what do you use? I have the same color carpet as this honda.
> #2 do you remember where you grounded the amps to in this car?


Hmm..

1) We have a large stock of SEM dyes. We usually do 2 or 3 test samples with colors we think will work to pick the right one. I do not remember what we used on this one... Bing?

2) To some substantial metal in the car that the paint was removed from? hahaha... I don't remember, maybe Bing did? 

Sorry, I just realized I wasn't much help.. Have a great weekend!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Bass said:


> Jay, I wasn't referring to the piece of junk upper kit that metra had for the past several years. I was referring to the new one that fits a 2din and has a sweet display for climate controls.


I got to use one of the new Double Din upper kits about a week ago and we had to remove the door from the lower compartment. It hits the radio chassis when you try to open it. Then there is a gap between the top of the compartment and the bottom of the kit you can see into the dash when you remove the door.

Jay


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> I got to use one of the new Double Din upper kits about a week ago and we had to remove the door from the lower compartment. It hits the radio chassis when you try to open it. Then there is a gap between the top of the compartment and the bottom of the kit you can see into the dash when you remove the door.
> 
> Jay


Hey Jay , did you order the companion pocket # 88-00-7803 to go with the upper kit ? Looks like a must have


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

No. The customer brought the parts and equipment. We just installed it.
Didn't realize they made one. Good to know.

Jay


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> No. The customer brought the parts and equipment. We just installed it.
> Didn't realize they made one. Good to know.
> 
> Jay


Yeah, I have not installed one of the new kits yet, written a few quotes though....


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry if this is a question that someone has already asked, but I didn't have the time to read every single post. Regarding the A pillars, where were they roughly aimed at?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

in this car...its basically about trying to clear the instrument cluster shroud. anything else is superseded by if you aim at it and it causes a bad reflection and secondary center image, its gonna be bad. the rest just is from experience.


----------

